# 1/4" steel and single 1632?



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm asking because I'm lazy. I was thinking of using some single 1632 rubber on a small frame I made. Would that be adequate to shoot 1/4" steel? I've been using double looped and shooting 3/8" steel, but wanted to try a smaller ammo on a dedicated frame. What do you think? Or do you prefer a different type of ammo for single 1632?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, single 1632 will work well for target shooting with 1/4" at 33ft.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Yes, single 1632 will work well for target shooting with 1/4" at 33ft.


Yup. Should do just fine!


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I saw a post with chronograph readings at: 230 something fps with singles and 250 something fps with pseudos

"I don't always carry my flip in public, unless Chuck Norris is around "- Dos Equis Guy impersonator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Already set it up! Should have it posted in the homemade section in a little bit. Shot about 8 shots real quick, liked the velocity. Great for plinking, but not overkill.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I Shoot mostly small stuff and 1632 can really zip 1/4 ammo.It takes awhile to cut a can but it still gets it done.5 shots with 1/2 500 with 1/4.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: Everybody said what I was gonna.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use pseudo 1632 - works great.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

As Matt mentioned, try the pseudo tapers.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113822-1636-vs-1632/?hl=%2B1632+%2B1636


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i use 1632's on my LBS and it wings the 1/4 in Wickedly,BB's too


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I just discovered shooting 1632 with 1/4" steel. It's great fun, easy to shoot well and 1632 really propels the shot. I took it up because my right hand was injured in a Motorcycle accident a couple years ago and I can't hold a traditional slingshot with heavy bands. In the last week or so I have been shooting and antelope strung up with 1632. I have also made up a couple of Natural forks with 1632. Have fun.
GP


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just finished a short shooting session with an Antelope frame wearing pseudo tapered 1632 and a small microfiber pouch. I didn't feel like setting up a catchbox so the ammo tonight was .177cal BBs moving along at 250fps. This combo works well for pop cans at 20 yards. I even connected a couple of times at 30 yards but the daylight was fading. For slingshots try the shiny Daisy brand of BBs. The shiny stuff is easier to see.


----------

